# Not Very Active



## agemechanic03 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Guys/ Gals,  I just wanted to stop by and see how everyone has been and how your training has been going? It has been quiet in here lately, so give everyone an update on yourself. I'll start-----

Well, first of all, 1 1/2 months down and 10.5 months to go till I get out of Korea and go to Germany...Woo Hoo. Work has been ok, these people are about to kill me tho. Training wise has been really good, would be better if my ankle would heal tho. As most of you know, I just got promoted this week to 6th Gub, another big WOOO HOOO. All my other training is going really well. Now if I can just get this one kid in my class to get motivated, it would be sooooo much better.

So, now give us your updates.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2007)

Glad to hear your training is going so well and after your Korean stay why are you going to Germany? Sometimes you cannot motivate everybody they have to first want to be motivated. I also hope your ankle heels quickly.

No new news from me


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 15, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> So, now give us your updates.



I'm where I've been since I started posting, 2nd dan at C.S. Kim Karate in Oakmont, PA. Got 2nd place in breaking at the May 5th tournament here in the steel city this year; good stuff. Not much more in the way of updates on this end.


----------



## Scottjb1975 (Jun 15, 2007)

'ello all,i don't study tang soo do myself but my son does,he's 10 and has just passed his orange/green belt (last sunday)
Well proud as he also got an award for being the best orange belt on the day.He studies under Master Khan.
My 1st post!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, my training is at a very temporary halt.  I just got got to the US after my year in Korea, so I'm visiting family, house hunting and getting settled in. 

I am going to try to get to some local gyms, but TSD isn't very popular in Ohio (at least not where I am!).  Once I get to Dayton (where I will be moving) there is a Soo Bahk Do Dojang that I have already talked to a number of times, so I'll get started again soon.  In the mean time, I just have to practice in back yards and wherever I can, so that I don't get too rusty.

Welcome to MT, Scott!  Why don't you head over to the Meet and Greet section and introduce yourself there so that everyone can say hi!!  Happy posting!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 18, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Well, my training is at a very temporary halt. I just got got to the US after my year in Korea, so I'm visiting family, house hunting and getting settled in.


Glad to see you 2 made it back safely! Keep in touch!


----------



## Tlaloc (Jun 19, 2007)

nothing new here really. My university is on summer break for the time being (thus, no tsd club meetings) and I do not have a summer job yet to support taking lessons over the summer.  

It's a real shame that martial arts classes are so dang expensive because I'd really like to see something else than the class I attend up at my school, which can get rather unsatisfactory at times. :/


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've just had a few days getting my head together in Cornwall, things seem clearer by the seaside for some reason lol! I've had a week off training, cleaning the club etc and now feel much more relaxed, I've asked the guy who coaches the boxing to help me with my sparring so I can really get stuck in lol!. 
Agemechanic, I have a friend who is posted to Germany, I will find out where she's going and let you know, she's into martial arts and has had and won 2 MMA bouts, one of which was a British title. She's in the Army, spent 6 months in Iraq a while back.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 22, 2007)

Tlaloc said:


> nothing new here really. My university is on summer break for the time being (thus, no tsd club meetings) and I do not have a summer job yet to support taking lessons over the summer.
> 
> It's a real shame that martial arts classes are so dang expensive because I'd really like to see something else than the class I attend up at my school, which can get rather unsatisfactory at times. :/


 
It is sad to see classes so expensive and also so expensive for when you test too. I am really grateful for where I am training and the expense with it too. It's only $50 a month and I go to class every night Mon thru Fri. Hopefully the funds will come around and you can continue training....I know that I hate it when funds run and I have to stop doing MA.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 22, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I've just had a few days getting my head together in Cornwall, things seem clearer by the seaside for some reason lol! I've had a week off training, cleaning the club etc and now feel much more relaxed, I've asked the guy who coaches the boxing to help me with my sparring so I can really get stuck in lol!.
> Agemechanic, I have a friend who is posted to Germany, I will find out where she's going and let you know, she's into martial arts and has had and won 2 MMA bouts, one of which was a British title. She's in the Army, spent 6 months in Iraq a while back.


 
Yeah, it never hurts to take some time off to collect the thoughts...I think I need to do that with my training too b/c I have been really tired all week. Going to class Mon thru Fri for about 2-3 hrs kinda gets to me along with long days at work. 
That will be great, have her PM me if she's here on MA or she can email me at agemechanic03@hotmail.com.


----------

